# Angle head



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wondering what is the best angle head out there? I like the looks of the new columbia black angle head with wheels. But my question is will they run good off the bat? Or is there somethings I have to do to adjust it?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Columbia is a good choice.
DO NOT adjust anything. They come set up. Most guys get frustrated at the beginning of use and think the anglehead is out of whack. The real deal is that it needs a few houses or more to get broken in.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Columbia is a good choice.
> DO NOT adjust anything. They come set up. Most guys get frustrated at the beginning of use and think the anglehead is out of whack. The real deal is that it needs a few houses or more to get broken in.


Agreed, it can drive you nuts till they break in but you just have to have patience with a new head.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Columbia is a good choice.
> DO NOT adjust anything. They come set up. Most guys get frustrated at the beginning of use and think the anglehead is out of whack. The real deal is that it needs a few houses or more to get broken in.


After buying a new one before I had experiences of tape ripping because the blade was to sharp. How do I break it in with producing quality work at same time?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Before you start taping with it run it dry on a whole bunch of angles. Going over the same ones will start to scratch the paper so move around. And for Pete's sake MAKE SURE all your screws are recessed. Don't need to chip a blade. This will help a little off the start but those are damn good blades. Roll well and go easy for a few houses. That's all you can do.

As mentioned here before some guys said something about taking a little sandpaper to the tip. Risky in my opinion.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

For me Columbia are the best, I have to say mine have always worked perfectly straight out of the box! 

Years ago I used to have to sand the point where the blades meet as the ones I used would tear the paper but you had to be carful not to 'round off' the point too much.

But these days and with Columbia this is not a issue. What I have found is they never come back right when I send them away for new blades.

Tend to just buy another one these days.. :blink:


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Before you start taping with it run it dry on a whole bunch of angles. Going over the same ones will start to scratch the paper so move around. And for Pete's sake MAKE SURE all your screws are recessed. Don't need to chip a blade. This will help a little off the start but those are damn good blades. Roll well and go easy for a few houses. That's all you can do.
> 
> As mentioned here before some guys said something about taking a little sandpaper to the tip. Risky in my opinion.


I wasn't planning on using the angle head for taping . I use a flusher for taping. I wanted to use it for the finish coat. but you are saying to use it for taping to work it in for finish coat?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have Northstar and Tapeprp. Both yery good. The clip system on the Northstar is FIRST RATE.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> I wasn't planning on using the angle head for taping . I use a flusher for taping. I wanted to use it for the finish coat. but you are saying to use it for taping to work it in for finish coat?


I didn't realize that you were taping with a flusher and finishing with an anglehead. Personally I wouldn't do that.

The flusher and anglehead have a slightly different apex from each other which which is counterintuitive.

Try to use the same for both procedures. 2" then a 3" or whatever you prefer.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I didn't realize that you were taping with a flusher and finishing with an anglehead. Personally I wouldn't do that.
> 
> The flusher and anglehead have a slightly different apex from each other which which is counterintuitive.
> 
> Try to use the same for both procedures. 2" then a 3" or whatever you prefer.


I use a 3 flusher for taping and Columbia 3.5 for finish on blueline tube:thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have used Tapetech, Tapeworm, Columbia, and Northstar and prefer the Northstar. Been running them exclusively for over 10 years. I have ran both 2.5 and 3.5 brand new without issue. I would recommend using a roller when taping if you are using mechanical angle heads.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I have been using the 3 flusher after tape for a while now, Then the 3.5 Columbia head for finish!
Worked sweet on the tapepro tube
So the other day I took out my 2.5 dm head again and put it on the tube and what did u think happened?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well I have been using the 3 flusher after tape for a while now, Then the 3.5 Columbia head for finish!
> Worked sweet on the tapepro tube
> So the other day I took out my 2.5 dm head again and put it on the tube and what did u think happened?


It mad a right mess or it fell off the end chipping a blade.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> It mad a right mess or it fell off the end chipping a blade.


Best f8cking corner out!:thumbsup:
And uses half the amount of filler!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Best f8cking corner out!:thumbsup:
> And uses half the amount of filler!:thumbup:


 Was that for finish coat? A 3 inch flusher for tape then a 2.5 on the tube to finish?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Was that for finish coat? A 3 inch flusher for tape then a 2.5 on the tube to finish?


Yea Caz works like a dream!:thumbup:


----------

